
Amazon Dating: The Future of Dating - dsr12
https://amazondating.co/
======
minimaxir
From a technical perspective, this is a lot of effort for a parody. I'm
impressed.

Where did they source the fake reviews from? (you can click the review title
to get a review, although it doesn't always match)

~~~
dmurray
The reviews aren't fake, they link straight to real items on Amazon.

------
Hamuko
Yes, it's about time Amazon enter the one market where there's even more
counterfeiting than what they now have.

------
Crosseye_Jack
What happens if someone steals my date off my doorstep if I'm at work at time
of delivery?

Who am I kidding I work from home and barely leave the house as it is, I aint
missing that delivery :-p

------
thanatropism
The male:female average price ratio is way off. A fortune could be made in
arbitrage or even derivatives.

------
ikeyany
> Teddy, 87

> Only 1 left in stock - order soon.

~~~
jschwartzi
Always leaves a voice mail. :3

------
weston
Apparently this parody site is using real people as I know one of the people
listed on here. Very strange to see that.

~~~
excalibur
At least two of the featured people are creators of the site.

------
majos
I guess this falls under the "Dumb Starbucks" defense?

~~~
MFLoon
Yea I'm a bit frightened for the creators. I guess if they just comply with
the inevitable C&D they won't get sued into oblivion?

~~~
jschwartzi
I'd donate to the legal defense fund just to yet again demonstrate that parody
is a form of fair use.

~~~
mr_toad
> parody is a form of fair use.

Does that apply to trademark infringement?

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Not a lawyer, but play one on TV, I mean have one on speed dial (cause he is a
buddy, the reason he is on speed dial is cause I wanna know if he wants to go
to the bar not cause I need label advice all the time. He half jokingly
answers his phone from his friends “this conversation ain’t legal advice, what
you want?”).

Tl;dr: Yes and no.

Under some recent cases it’s been determined that fair use is actually a right
under copy right law (and thus should be considered before filing suit, but
there is no harm if the filing party honestly believes there wasn’t fair use).

Under trademark it’s more a defensive against infringement. If it’s an obvious
parody you should be fine (Mad engine “recently” lost a case against using the
word “DAD” instead of “S” in the superman symbol as it was deemed not obv that
it was a parody of the trademark [0]) but it’s a defense so if I was in such
shoes I would be expecting some sort of “trouble” to be coming my way, even
ifs it’s just a C&D, followed up with a conversation about it’s just a parody
of Amazon.com so see if that would chill amazon’s lawyers down. But I would
would be prepared to take it down unless I was prepared to drop the cash
needed to defend such a case.

But I ain’t a lawyer, I ain’t your lawyer. Call a real trademark lawyer if you
want more advice than what a 2 min IM conversation with one relayed via a
third party can provide.

[0] 5 sec google search on the mad dad superman trade mark points to this
opinion piece on the matter
[https://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=cc841a65-f328...](https://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=cc841a65-f328-49df-a460-71a3b958c25b)
(open the link in a private tab if you hit the paywall)

------
Pigo
Those prices seem extremely low, I'd think.

~~~
bayindirh
They probably source the items from various sources with different prices. So
it's possible that you may get a counterfeit. I'm not sure whether they refund
or exchange the counterfeit items though.

------
mynegation
PSA: some photos may not be SFW

~~~
dariusj18
Aissa FTW followed closely by Cora

------
fraoulitsa
Black mirror idea! I sadly can see this becoming a reality.

------
pochamago
I think my favorite part is Help just being a link to the wikiHow page for
unhooking a bra

------
CM30
Well, Amazon's name would be surprisingly appropriate for such a service.

------
berbec
Legal links to a pdf of a NGA - Non-ghosting agreement

------
excalibur
What am I going to do with a 2' tall woman?

------
teambekbek
omg who made this?!?!

~~~
excalibur
[https://amazondating.co/about](https://amazondating.co/about)

> Made by Ani Acopian, Suzy Shinn, Morgan Gruer & Thinko.

------
suyash
Take my money now ...lol

------
yingw787
Oh this is funny. Very, very funny :P Thank you kind sir, you made my day!

